# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  David's 2ft failed and try again Vivarium

## fotoudavid

Hi bros,

As do not wish to 'disturb' other bros thread, decided to start my own.

Just bought my back ground. Will be hunting for the tank. Will post and update any new items and queries, as my 1st time set up, need a lot guidance.

For plants wise, any exotic sellers in the west near say qian hu?

----------


## eddy planer

David!

Do to it!!! we all behind you! :Jump for joy:

----------


## fotoudavid

> David!
> 
> Do to it!!! we all behind you!


Thank you bro. :Jump for joy:

----------


## fotoudavid

Anyone tried the fogging look on the surface of the water or plants at the bottom?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi bros,
> 
> As do not wish to 'disturb' other bros thread, decided to start my own.
> 
> Just bought my back ground. Will be hunting for the tank. Will post and update any new items and queries, as my 1st time set up, need a lot guidance.
> 
> For plants wise, any exotic sellers in the west near say qian hu?



try woon leng. just behind QH.

If you are going, let me know. I may want to hitch a ride :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

> try woon leng. just behind QH.
> 
> If you are going, let me know. I may want to hitch a ride


Let me know , too i also want hitch ride, too!

----------


## fotoudavid

No problem to both bros, but not that fast, as this time i will do more research.

Tentative 31st Jan at 12pm, can meet you guys at west mall, then proceed. :Grin:

----------


## blue33

You have the exact address of "woon leng", seems like alot of good stuff there.  :Grin: 




> try woon leng. just behind QH.
> 
> If you are going, let me know. I may want to hitch a ride

----------


## fotoudavid

> You have the exact address of "woon leng", seems like alot of good stuff there.


Woon Leng Nursery, 70 Jalan Lekar. (S)698949

searched from street directory. along same road as qian hu.

----------


## blue33

Got it. Thanks bro.  :Smile: 




> Woon Leng Nursery, 70 Jalan Lekar. (S)698949
> 
> searched from street directory. along same road as qian hu.

----------


## juke

Please post some pictures when you have setup. Cheers.

----------


## dkk08

> Got it. Thanks bro.


Yo bro we passed by the place that day when we were looking for Teos Plant Farm

----------


## blue33

Thanks bro.  :Smile: 




> Yo bro we passed by the place that day when we were looking for Teos Plant Farm

----------


## fotoudavid

Bros, what soil you use for this set up? I was thinking using garden soil for the plants, and fine sand for the river, and using polyfoam to separate them.

----------


## dkk08

> Bros, what soil you use for this set up? I was thinking using garden soil for the plants, and fine sand for the river, and using polyfoam to separate them.


well individual preferences, some of us swears by garden soil as they are natural, some of us swears by commercially available soil by GEX, ADA, JBL etc... so its a preference, I personally uses GEX mixed with Organic Compost...

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Bros, what soil you use for this set up? I was thinking using garden soil for the plants, and fine sand for the river, and using polyfoam to separate them.



garden soil from cold storage for both water and land.

For the water portion, cover the garden soil with one layer of lapis.

----------


## fotoudavid

thanks ddk08 and allover76, now more or less know what to do with the soil.....

----------


## LauHau

there is a shop in Balestier, nature or sometin, got sell alot of plant stuff there, been there once

----------


## David Moses Heng

Nature does mainly planted stuffs though they do sell a wide range of hardscape. For viva/terraium/palu needs, I would suggest woon leng or world farm as the brothers here pointed out. Sometimes, cheers and cold storage are also worth a look.  :Smile:

----------


## fotoudavid

I will visit woon leng.

Also, failed to get the tank, will look for it at qian hu and tropical again. :Jump for joy:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I will visit woon leng.
> 
> Also, failed to get the tank, will look for it at qian hu and tropical again.



what tank are you looking for? I might visit woon leng on monday morning.

wanna come along?

----------


## fotoudavid

> what tank are you looking for? I might visit woon leng on monday morning.
> 
> wanna come along?


Looking for 2 by 1 about tank, glass and prefer less then 1 ft height.
Monday after sending my kids to school, which is about 9 am i am okay.

You want to meet there or?

Actually i was thinking tomorrow morning.

----------


## dkk08

> Looking for 2 by 1 about tank, glass and prefer less then 1 ft height.
> Monday after sending my kids to school, which is about 9 am i am okay.
> 
> You want to meet there or?
> 
> Actually i was thinking tomorrow morning.


if tmr morning can I tag along? Who's driving?  :Grin:

----------


## fotoudavid

> if tmr morning can I tag along? Who's driving?


I do drive.

My only timing is about 9am to 9.30am to about 12pm, as after that need to go C328 then return office.
sms me at 97954615 so that i can arrange, please input nick.

----------


## dkk08

> I do drive.
> 
> My only timing is about 9am to 9.30am to about 12pm, as after that need to go C328 then return office.
> sms me at 97954615 so that i can arrange, please input nick.


Oh I meant tmr sunday... C328 auntie don't open on sun rite?

----------


## fotoudavid

> Oh I meant tmr sunday... C328 auntie don't open on sun rite?


i mean tomorrow morning sunday........ auntie no open, so we just visit woon leng

----------


## fotoudavid

Got my tank already, will update again.

----------


## fotoudavid

Now looking for small canister so that can use rain bars. :Jump for joy:  Polyart do not have now, so will visit c328 tomorrow.

----------


## Fuzzy

I was going to suggest a 2ft Fiveplan, heh.

Eden 501? Eheim classic 2213?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Now looking for small canister so that can use rain bars. Polyart do not have now, so will visit c328 tomorrow.


Go for Eden 501 or boyu. Btw, can we confirm Monday visit to woon leng?

----------


## fotoudavid

> Go for Eden 501 or boyu. Btw, can we confirm Monday visit to woon leng?


Yes looking for eden 501.

Tomorrow okay, meet there or need to fetch you from west mall? Sms me at 97954615.

----------


## fotoudavid

> I was going to suggest a 2ft Fiveplan, heh.
> 
> Eden 501? Eheim classic 2213?


I will not use 5 plan, as got black bracing around..... :Jump for joy:

----------


## eddy planer

I'll be using Jebo for my next 222 palu tank. Why spend so much?

I got 2 Jebo canisters work very well. I dun mind to share one with you guys to lighten your pocket.Of course i would like to be involved too :Grin: .

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Yes looking for eden 501.
> 
> Tomorrow okay, meet there or need to fetch you from west mall? Sms me at 97954615.



can meet at QH first? the we drive over,

98390171

----------


## fotoudavid

Nice place to visit Woon Leng.

Bought some plants, will upload pictures tonight.

----------


## dkk08

Yeah please update what else you guys got

----------


## fotoudavid

As promised, photos attached.

My 1.5 feet tank and using Eden 501 from C328:


My Orchid from Woon Leng:


My Zhu Long Chao:

----------


## fotoudavid

My wood from Woon Leng:


Plants that i do not use as too big:

----------


## limz_777

nice update , the driftwood looks good in green , whats a zhu long chao ?

----------


## dkk08

> nice update , the driftwood looks good in green , whats a zhu long chao ?


Zhu Long Chao = Pitcher Plant = Nepenthes Spp.

----------


## limz_777

> Zhu Long Chao = Pitcher Plant = Nepenthes Spp.



thanks for info

----------


## eddy planer

David,

That's beautiful Orchid diftwood you got!  :Well done:  I wish i got thta one for my palu!! :Sad: 

Dont mind if I share with you something, Please be aware that orchid doesn't like being too wet but love been mist at least 3 x a day with 75-80% humidly. :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

> David,
> 
> That's beautiful Orchid diftwood you got!  I wish i got thta one for my palu!!
> 
> Dont mind if I share with you something, Please be aware that orchid doesn't like being too wet but love been mist at least 3 x a day with 75-80% humidly.


That's correct, so if you plan to submerged the Drift wood into the water do take care that the orchid's roots don't get permanently wet as they might rot...

----------


## fotoudavid

> David,
> 
> That's beautiful Orchid diftwood you got!  I wish i got thta one for my palu!!
> 
> Dont mind if I share with you something, Please be aware that orchid doesn't like being too wet but love been mist at least 3 x a day with 75-80% humidly.


Thanks, i notice some plants will rot if under water, kena before..... :Jump for joy: 

My T5 24w can be enough? If not, will bring my orchid outdoor and plant something else.

----------


## fotoudavid

> That's correct, so if you plan to submerged the Drift wood into the water do take care that the orchid's roots don't get permanently wet as they might rot...


The drift wood and the orchid are separate items, the DW will be 3/4 under water, as planning for lobster instead of crabs, as does not intend to cover, too hot....

----------


## eddy planer

Hi david

Upload your sexy palu picture please!!!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## fotoudavid

Slowly bro, next 3 days shooting whole day, no time.

Also, need to buy humidifier and lights, also the grass or mosses. So many things to do, so little time.

----------


## limz_777

> Slowly bro, next 3 days shooting whole day, no time.
> 
> Also, need to buy humidifier and lights, also the grass or mosses. So many things to do, so little time.



take your time bro , lots of planing and diy to do

----------


## fotoudavid

> take your time bro , lots of planing and diy to do


Ya also to visit woon leng again, but with families members, as my wife also want to visit.

----------


## limz_777

have not been to woon leng yet , just last two weeks ago visited world farm , quite a big farm , do they have marginal plants in woon leng ?

----------


## fotoudavid

> have not been to woon leng yet , just last two weeks ago visited world farm , quite a big farm , do they have marginal plants in woon leng ?


Not sure, should have as quite a big farm. Will be visiting Woon Leng on 6th Feb morning, arranged with my wife. :Jump for joy:

----------


## fotoudavid

For those who keep frogs, are they noisy?? Like at night???

----------


## limz_777

> For those who keep frogs, are they noisy?? Like at night???



depends , but i remember my old white tree frog made a terrible sound once , doesnt sound like the usually croaking , lucky thats the only one and last time

----------


## fotoudavid

My tank temporary set up:

----------


## fotoudavid

Can some one help me, this plants should be under water or only the roots part in the gravel under water?

----------


## fotoudavid

This snail appear out of no where since 2 weeks ago, and grow quite fast.


This red plant will go half submerge in gravel, only the leaves will shown behind the DW.


This grass also will be planted in gravel, cover abit only in water, the green part will be above water.

----------


## limz_777

> Can some one help me, this plants should be under water or only the roots part in the gravel under water?




maybe you can id this plant at the plant section

----------


## stormhawk

David, the snail is a Physa species. Common Pond Snail. It is a devastating destroyer of fine leaved plants, especially tenellus..  :Confused:

----------


## eddy planer

David,

Storm is right!!!!

Do it quickly that snails also destroyed my lilly flower...gone inside the stupid snail stomach!

----------


## fotoudavid

Thanks storm and eddy, throw that snail away already.

My pitcher plant is dying, base on the link below, should be due to wrong sun.

http://www.carnivorousplantnursery.c...gnepenthes.htm

----------


## eddy planer

> Thanks storm and eddy, throw that snail away already.
> 
> My pitcher plant is dying, base on the link below, should be due to wrong sun.
> 
> http://www.carnivorousplantnursery.c...gnepenthes.htm


David,

by read the link that you show us...look at this

"They like bright, full sun and high humidity. Lowland species prefer hot temperatures, and highland species prefer warm temperatures. A day/night temperature difference of 15°F (8°C) is recommended. A misting system is beneficial. Mature Nepenthes are climbing vines and growing accommodations should provide for this."

Which mean, try to mist your pitcher regularly and keep it around 75 or 85 RH to keep it alive. I guess that you place it under the direct sun and didnt locate to shade the pitcher and maybe you didnt mist it regularly.Bear in mind, this pitcher is like orchid doesnt like to be too wet but love misting through.

----------


## fotoudavid

> David,
> 
> by read the link that you show us...look at this
> 
> "They like bright, full sun and high humidity. Lowland species prefer hot temperatures, and highland species prefer warm temperatures. A day/night temperature difference of 15°F (8°C) is recommended. A misting system is beneficial. Mature Nepenthes are climbing vines and growing accommodations should provide for this."
> 
> Which mean, try to mist your pitcher regularly and keep it around 75 or 85 RH to keep it alive. I guess that you place it under the direct sun and didnt locate to shade the pitcher and maybe you didnt mist it regularly.Bear in mind, this pitcher is like orchid doesnt like to be too wet but love misting through.


i always mist it, maybe the soil is constant wet.

----------


## fotoudavid

sigh, my 1.5ft fail.

Managed to tie the rocky polyfoam with egg crate, so that can separate the soil, weight it with heavy stone, and put watre, bloody hell the polyfoam still floats........ now need to separate the 2 types of soil, bloody hell, lucky small tank, cannot imagine big tank.

----------


## eddy planer

David,

Mind upload your failed project please.

I'll able to crack my brain to help you to made it work.

----------


## fotoudavid

> David,
> 
> Mind upload your failed project please.
> 
> I'll able to crack my brain to help you to made it work.


dismantle already, now done a new set up, waiting for water to settle now, running eden 501.

thanks bro, using the extreme method, will update soon, hope fully tomorrow. :Jump for joy: 
I WILL NEVER GIVE UP!!

----------


## fotoudavid

tank still murky after few days........

----------


## David Moses Heng

Things to note:
1) the plants that you are using, do check and double check that they are suitable. If I remember correctly, the first plant is not to be kept submersed. 
2) plant no.3 should be crypto parva(can't really ID cos using my iPhone now in KK delivery suite). These guys are very very slow growing and they will need min sun light. But do note that they will need peat based substrate. They do well either emersed or submersed. 

I also notice that your tank is small, what are the fauans that you are considering? How about illumination? Any provison for misting and acylic cover? 

Sorry if I sound interrogative but I am just helping to make this journey a successful one. 

Share with us your ideas/thoughts and let the gurus here help you out yah? :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> dismantle already, now done a new set up, waiting for water to settle now, running eden 501.
> 
> thanks bro, using the extreme method, will update soon, hope fully tomorrow.
> I WILL NEVER GIVE UP!!


mind sharing what you mean by extreme method?

----------


## fotoudavid

Hi AL76,

my extreme is make the egg crates to a L shape, tie 2 together, then weight down using rocks. Then add gravel, so heavy will not float.

ANYWAY, my tank fails, think do a 1 feet one, then see how.......... i cannot make the water clear, guess cheap gravel cannot use, need better gravels.

Thanks for the plants part, sigh........ think better set up simple one, do not head jump, cannot work.

TIME TO DECOMM AND START AGAIN!!!!

----------


## limz_777

which two type of soil are you using ?

----------


## fotoudavid

using also don't know what soil, but cheap type, $5 for 5 kg.

----------


## eddy planer

> using also don't know what soil, but cheap type, $5 for 5 kg.


You could use lapis sand for water gravel and never immerse the compost soil if for non aquatic flora. 

Let us know how do you like to locate your gravel or design of egg crate?

----------


## dkk08

> You could use lapis sand for water gravel and never immerse the compost soil if for non aquatic flora. 
> 
> Let us know how do you like to locate your gravel or design of egg crate?


actually I've a mixture of GEX Soil, lapis sand, and organic compost in my main treefrog tank and the water is still quite clear... do you always stir the sand in the water area? or is there a pump that's near the water area that's always stirring up the sand?

----------


## fotoudavid

Never say die:







Decided to use this tall 1 feet tank as samples test

----------


## fotoudavid

Okay, my simple set up, waiting for the GS to dry completely.

Note that the bottom crate did not have GS, am thinking of using Singapore moss to cover, any better suggestions? Not intending to use filter. Also, the left side of the tank also did not use crate and GS, as want to view from the side as well after my custom make stand, size 4 ft by 1 ft by 4 ft, 3 tier come.

Upon dry, will use Horti Moss to cover, using black silicon.





Any advice from all bros here??

By the way mod, can change my title to "2 feet failed and try again" thread?

----------


## fotoudavid

Okay, the GS was easy to use, and i advice those who never use it, better beware that the GS is very sticky. Plan in advance the set up will save you many troubles.

----------


## eddy planer

> Okay, my simple set up, waiting for the GS to dry completely.
> 
> Note that the bottom crate did not have GS, am thinking of using Singapore moss to cover, any better suggestions? Not intending to use filter. Also, the left side of the tank also did not use crate and GS, as want to view from the side as well after my custom make stand, size 4 ft by 1 ft by 4 ft, 3 tier come.
> 
> Upon dry, will use Horti Moss to cover, using black silicon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi David,

Look like the GS isnt enough for scrapping and you have to trim a little of smooth curves to look like bark like background.

Anyway, its seems look good after the everything completed with peat background.

cheers

----------


## raytan12

> Okay, my simple set up, waiting for the GS to dry completely.
> 
> Note that the bottom crate did not have GS, am thinking of using Singapore moss to cover, any better suggestions? Not intending to use filter. Also, the left side of the tank also did not use crate and GS, as want to view from the side as well after my custom make stand, size 4 ft by 1 ft by 4 ft, 3 tier come.
> 
> Upon dry, will use Horti Moss to cover, using black silicon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro, did you shake the can well before you use it (cos i can see GS not expanding well in some areas)? need to shake for at least 30 seconds between each use.

----------


## fotoudavid

It expanded, will post the updates tonight, very surprise it expanded like that, even 15 seconds shack... hahahah

think i over use it.

----------


## Shaihulud

Maybe he took the pics after ejecting. My foam took some time to expand, in the end looks like one giant cabbage!

----------


## stormhawk

David, I better tell you before hand. That Horti Moss can lower your tank pH to 5.5 and below in quite a short period of time, according to Ronnie aka Ronwill. He keeps ferns and other plants at home, and has quite a green thumb with both terrestrial and aquatic plants. If you want some ferns, he might have baby ferns available for sale. As for the coating on the foam area, perhaps you might want to consider using coco peat instead. It is less acidic in nature compared to peat moss. Sold in brick form at nurseries and easy to sterilise also.

If you need help let me know, since I stay the next block.  :Laughing:

----------

